

North Korea's official website: A case of very &lt;strong&gt; web design - ecaron
http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Strong-Web-Design.aspx

======
Maciek416
I've seen this type of markup produced by in-browser WYSIWYG editors that
don't inspect the existing DOM/markup for redundancy when applying various
styling commands.

In some dramatic cases, you would see alternating re-wrappings of
(strong,bold,strong,bold,strong,bold) tags as users who were using different
browsers (which produced slightly different markup for various style commands)
would re-bold each others' sections of text from day to day.

------
dolphenstein
I wanna fly Air Koryo! Their slick website has sold it to me! If only I could
find the online sales section..... <http://www.korea-
dpr.com//Air%20Koryo/index.htm>

